# 21' throw, 118" screen, dark, 16x9 - projector?



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

Trying to find a projector that would be good for the criteria in the title. Also needs to be $2500 or less. I have looked on projector central and used their calculator. The BenQ w6000 and LGc181 seem like possibilities. I just would really like to speak with someone that has a similar setup asme.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Both are very good choices.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

You should be fine with either unit, I would probably go benq myself.


----------



## igl007 (Jul 25, 2011)

Now that the AE7000 is out, would that be a better choice then the benq or lg at the throw distance I mentioned? I know it's more money, but setting that aside.


----------

